# Good Deal on a K1500



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Didn't know if anyone was in the market for a mainline machine, but this seems to be a pretty good deal. 

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/tls/2274500342.html


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I just bought a new one


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Will said:


> Didn't know if anyone was in the market for a mainline machine, but this seems to be a pretty good deal.
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/tls/2274500342.html


 Missed it before taken down what were they asking?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

suzie said:


> Missed it before taken down what were they asking?



600. Had cable, guess 105 ft, plus cages for the cable.


----------

